# Supprimer le remplissage auto de facebook



## iphone_75 (19 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir à tous, 

j'ai utilisé l'iPhone 4S d'un ami, principalement pour utiliser facebook dessus (et messenger aussi), du coup, maintenant, quand on lance l'appli facebook, y'a mon email qui apparaît, comment puis-je le supprimer, le faire disparaître définitivement si tant est que la chose soit possible, d'autant que je n'ai aucun code du téléphone. 

  Idem pour le mot de passe ?

Cela correspond au remplissage automatique sur internet ce genre de choses pourtant ! 
Sur Firefox par exemple, c'est tout simple à supprimer, mais là, c'est un vrai casse-tête ! 


  Merci de vos réponses


----------

